# Frame Warranty?



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

Probably going to pull the trigger this weekend on either a Cannondale Synapse Carbon Ultegra, Trek Domane 5.2, or the Bianchi Intenso. The Bianchi only has a 5 year frame warranty, while the other 2 have lifetime warranties. To those of you who own Bianchi's, was this a sticking point for you?

Tom


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

No, but the rather new 5 year warranty came in handy when my 4 year old Infinito developed a crack behind the bottom bracket last fall.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I considered it for sure. For me I really liked both Bianchis I purchased (Carbon Cross bike and Xltre). I figured most factory defects would show up within 5 years. If not then it might be nice to get a new bike after 5 years anyway?



tpcorr said:


> Probably going to pull the trigger this weekend on either a Cannondale Synapse Carbon Ultegra, Trek Domane 5.2, or the Bianchi Intenso. The Bianchi only has a 5 year frame warranty, while the other 2 have lifetime warranties. To those of you who own Bianchi's, was this a sticking point for you?
> 
> Tom


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

All the bikes you are looking at are good. Get the one you like riding the most.
The Infinito CV and Synapse would be on my shopping list.


----------



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

jmess said:


> All the bikes you are looking at are good. Get the one you like riding the most.
> The Infinito CV and Synapse would be on my shopping list.


Yeah, it's between the Intenso, Synpse, and the Domane. The Infinito is out of my price range.

Tom


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I had an Infinito where the rear seatstay cracked just over a year after I bought it. It was sent back to Bianchi, and they wouldn't do a 100% warranty. They said it looked like I ran something over and got caught in the wheel and seatstay. Fact is, no I didn't, and I argued that point. They offered me two choices:

1. To have the frame repaired at Calfee for $500.
2. A "crash replacement" for $600.

I took option #2, had the bike rebuilt, and sold it on ebay.
I also sold the cracked frame for $550 on ebay.

I also had a Bianchi Sempre and sold that too. I was pissed at Bianchi.

It was because of this is why I now ride a Lynskey R255 titanium bike...with a lifetime warranty on the frame.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Lynskey has a great reputation but lifetime means both parties will still need to be around (alive) and agree on the cause of problem


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Lynskey has been in business for quite a while. The owners of Lynskey were the originators of Litespeed. I'm not worried about anything happening to my titanium bike. I did worry after my expensive Infinito cracked and Bianchi wouldn't cover it. No more CF bikes for me.


----------

